# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Máy chiếu BenQ MS527 lựa chọn cho mùa bóng đá kỳ nghỉ hè

## sondongho83

Ngày nay, máy chiếu có thể được xem là một công cụ kết nối không thể thiếu trong đời sống hiện thực từ giải trí cho đến phục vụ cho nhu cầu công việc. Và BenQ một trong những công nghệ đến từ Đài Loan cũng đã có cho mình một trong những máy chiếu đưa ra thị trường là MS527 với thiết kế có thể được xem là tối giản nhất.

*Đầu tiên là công nghệ được BenQ đưa vào cho máy chiếu MS527:*

Digital Light Processing là giải pháp hiển thị kỹ thuật số. Công nghệ DLP sử dụng một vi mạch bán dẫn quang học, gọi là Digital Micromirror Device (tạm dịch là thiết bị phản chiếu siêu nhỏ kỹ thuật số) hay DMD để tái tạo dữ liệu nguồn.

*Ưu điểm của DLP*

· Hiệu ứng "ca-rô" (lưới) nhẹ hơn vì các ảnh điểm gần nhau hơn. Điều này không cho nhiều khác biệt với dữ liệu, nhưng nó cho hình ảnh video mịn hơn.
 Có thể đạt độ tương phản (contrast) cao hơn. Gọn nhẹ, dễ di động hơn do có ít thành phần hơn. Một số nghiên cứu cho rằng máy chiếu DLP có tuổi thọ cao hơn máy chiếu LCD.Ưu điểm của DLP là tạo được hình ảnh mượt, không lộ điểm ảnh; tương phản cao và không bị hiện tượng lệch hội tụ như công nghệ dùng LCD 3 tấm. Mặt khác, cấu tạo máy chiếu DLP đơn giản hơn LCD 3 tấm nên kích thước máy nhỏ và nhẹ hơn.

Nhờ đưa thêm màu trắng vào bánh quay màu mà hình ảnh tạo ra bởi máy chiếu DLP sáng hơn và có màu trắng rất thuần khiết; tuy nhiên, điều này lại làm cho tỷ lệ cân bằng giữa các màu chênh lệch và làm giảm sắc độ màu biểu diễn. Để khắc phục, máy chiếu DLP trong rạp hát gia đình có thể dùng bánh quay 6 màu (2 bộ màu RGB) và có trường hợp bổ sung thêm màu lục đậm, xanh dương đậm (bánh quay 7 màu hoặc 8 màu). Việc loại bỏ màu trắng và dùng bánh quay nhiều màu giúp máy chiếu DLP thể hiện màu tươi, phong phú sắc độ hơn nhưng độ sáng bị giảm xuống; vì thế để xem phim tốt với máy chiếu DLP, không gian phòng chiếu cần tối.

*Tiết kiệm năng lượng nhiều hơn với công nghệ SmartEco™ Technology của BenQ*

Làm giảm tổng chi phí hoạt động TCO và tối ưu hóa khả năng trình chiếu bằng chế độ tiết kiệm điện linh động, độ sáng vượt trội, chất lượng hình ảnh tinh tế và tối ưu hóa tuổi thọ bóng đèn SmartEcoTechnology là giải pháp hoàn hảo nhất cho máy chiếu. Với phát kiến này, trường học và doanh nghiệp có thể tiết kiệm đến 70% lượng điện năng tiêu thụ của đèn chiếu và giảm chi phí bảo trì thông qua chế độ tiết kiệm điện, trong khi vẫn mang đến trải nghiệm cực kỳ sống động.

<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/m9sFDM8ArH0?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>
Ở phần này bạn sẽ thấy được một điều là ngay cả khi bật chế độ tiết kiệm thì màn hình vẫn sáng chứ không bị mờ đi.​*LampSave Mode*

Chi phí thay thế đèn chiếu là chi phí lớn nhất trong tổng chi phí dành cho máy chiếu BenQ MS527. Chế độ LampSave Mode được thiết kế để tự động điều chỉnh công suất đèn tùy theo độ sáng của nội dung trình chiếu, qua đó giúp tăng tuổi thọ đèn chiếu lên tới 50%. Tần suất thay bóng đèn cũng trở nên tối thiểu và giúp giảm 50% chi phí thay thế.


​Màu sắc nước hồ cùng với màu sắc của đá và lá cây sẽ nhìn thấy một cách rõ rệt nhất. Khi thay đổi các chế độ có được trong MS527, các bạn hãy tìm những bức ảnh có nhiều màu sắc thì kết quả thấy được sẽ rất rõ.
<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/m9sFDM8ArH0?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>
​*Chế độ Picture Mode:*

Ở phần chức năng này thì bạn có được 4 lựa chọn để tạo được các thay đổi:


​Presentation là chế độ được bật mặc định trên máy chiếu MS527sRGB sẽ thay đổi chế độ màu sắc đậm hơn, làm cho hình ảnh sắc nét hơnCinema sẽ cho màu sắc sáng hơn so với sRGB nhưng màu sắc sẽ sáng và hài hòa hơnBright thì màu sắc sẽ xanh hơn, khiến cho màn hình dịu hơn nếu như chúng ta cảm thấy quá chói khi xài ở chế độ bình thường*Chế độ không nhận tín hiệu*

Tự động chuyển sang chế độ Eco Blank Mode nếu máy chiếu được bật trong vòng khoảng 3 phút mà vẫn chưa nhận được tín hiệu hình ảnh, qua đó giúp điện năng không bị lãng phí một cách không cần thiết và kéo dài tuổi thọ bóng đèn.

*Thiết kế:* 

Đơn điệu như những gì mà MS527 có được trong tầm giá tham khảo của nó (9.8980.000). Đi kèm với công nghệ tích hợp trên nó là một dãy các kết nối (1 HDMI, 2 VGA), có vẻ như kết nối VGA được thiết kế thêm để dành cho trường hợp dự phòng cho kết nối xuất hình ảnh phổ biến. Tính đến chỉ xuất hình qua cổng thông dụng VGA thì BenQ cũng trang bị cổng xuất âm thanh nếu như ta chỉ có sẵn cổng kết nối VGA.


​Còn về trang bị cổng kết nối HDMI chắc hẳn các bạn cũng biết công dụng của nó là gì ? Ngoài hỗ trợ xuất hình ảnh ở độ phân giải cao thì ngoài ra HDMI còn cho bạn tín hiệu âm thanh ra ngoài nếu như thiết bị có hỗ trợ loa ngoài. MS527 có cho mình một loa ngoài với công suất 2W, trong trường hợp này theo mình nghĩ để giải trí ở khoảng cách gần thì mới có thể nghe rõ được nội dung từ video.

Ở phần điều chỉnh thì MS527 không được trang bị tính năng Lens Shift vì giá của nó chưa chạm mốc 10 triệu trong khi đã bao gồm thuế. Riêng về tùy chỉnh kích thước của máy chiếu có thể tăng giảm (Zoom) thì kèm theo đó là nút lăn điều chỉnh lại độ nét của máy chiếu (Focus).


​Ngoài chiếc remote dùng để điều khiển máy chiếu nếu như đặt ở trên trần, nếu như trong trường hợp sử dụng để bàn và kết nối với máy tính để trình chiếu thì bạn có thể thao tác qua menu được tích hợp trên góc máy.

​*
Một vài trải nghiệm thực tế trên máy chiếu MS527*:

Ở đây mình sẽ xem độ thay đổi màu sắc của MS527 thông qua clip luôn, vì chỉ có nhìn bằng mắt thường hoặc là quay lại từ máy quay thì mới thấy sự khác biệt. Riêng về chụp lại bằng máy ảnh thì hơi khó thấy.

<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/qyNQ7Lfz14s?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>

<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/K7998DHaiOY?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></pagespeed_iframe>​Chất lượng âm thanh của MS527 khi mình xem đá bóng ở trong diện tích phòng 18m2, thì chất âm cũng vừa đủ để tạo nên khoảnh khoắc trong lúc bạn đang trải nghiệm với công suất loa 2W mà không cần phải sử dụng loa ngoài làm gì nữa.

Bảng thông số kỹ thuật:

​

----------


## handucquan

Tớ cũng xem bóng đá trên máy chiếu như này. Coi đã mắt

----------


## benjamin239

nếu gắn HDMI zô thì đc kết quả ra sao hả bác ?

----------


## nguyenanhthuoc

> nếu gắn HDMI zô thì đc kết quả ra sao hả bác ?


đối với ms527 này thì bạn sẽ có được âm thanh với công suất 2w và có thể nâng độ phân giải lên cao xíu bạn nhé.

----------

